# How about a fun game of guess when she'll kid & how many:)update she kidded



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

This is Emma she's a just turned 5 Nigerian Dwarf technically a FF (she's had a cloudburst that left her with a teeny tiny udder last fall).Her first stay with the buck was a fail so we're on to a 2/16-2/26 ( in with the buck 9/24-10/4) or a 4/3-4/5 (in 11/9-11/11 she seemed to be flirting but ran from him). First picture was 12/27 2nd is her teeny tiny udder from a few days ago 3rd is this morning


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

betting she will kid late march, with twins or triplets


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Triplets, two does and 1 buck, on April 2nd!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Buck/doe twins early April.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Noooo lol April is so not what I wanted to here brats kept me waiting to long already. I do like the possible triplets guess I told the brat she owed me atleast that to make up for her puddle of fluid baby this fall.


----------



## MizTam (Feb 18, 2017)

Feb 26th Triplets


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Her little udders slowlly growing.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I love seeing FF udder pictures. So cute!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Triplets, March 15th!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Her little udder's slowly growing. It's about the same size as a few days after she delivered her cloudburst now. It'll be interesting to see what it looks like with a real pregnancy. With her cloudburst it was a saggy little thing the day of filled up a bit a few days later.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Emmas tiny but growing udder. Not the best picture she's mad about being locked in the stall while my other doe's on a date. Visiting buck thinks she smells wonderful so Im glad she's a grump and got locked up. She is not at all impressed with his behaviour lol.
135-145 days or 103-105 days


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well it seem's Emma's little udders had a growth spurt still not huge but it wasn't this size last night. 140-150 days or 108-110 days.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I think she looks about a month out, so that would be going with the second date. Have you been able to feel baby(ies) yet?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> I think she looks about a month out, so that would be going with the second date. Have you been able to feel baby(ies) yet?


Nope I gave up trying she tenses up so bad it would have to be a pretty good kick for me to feel anything through the rock hard wall of her stomach. Im kind of hoping she holds them in till then winter has finally decided to grace us with her presence & below zero weather doesn't sound pleasant for kidding. Either way the end is in sight only a year after I bought her as bred doe lol


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Looking good! That udder could double overnight. I'm guessing she'll kid triplets by Feb 26. Is that figured at day 150?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

It could so im still keeping an eye on her . Figured at 145 days


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well her udders a little bigger tonight. Backside seems to be gettingbpuffier so I went ahead & plugged in the kidding camera so I can check her tonight.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well maybe she will surprise me she's acting a little off kind of zoned out kept looking at her belly then her back arched up ligaments are still there and udders not much bigger though.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

She certainly looks like she's feeling something uncomfortable! She may be getting ready.....


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

minibarn said:


> She certainly looks like she's feeling something uncomfortable! She may be getting ready.....


She did seems fine now so maybe a baby was sitting in an uncomforable spot or something. I did finally feel some movement 2 days in a row she seems to be losing her ability to tense up rock hard


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

The wait continues but the end is in sight! She was in with my buck from 11/9 till he left on the 11th so she's 120-122 days today. Her little udders slowly showig some more growth. And I think she's happy the humans finally taking a break from baby watch lol


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

March 29 twin doelings


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

129-131 days . Her udders way bigger but its pretty much impossible to get behind her long enough to take a not blurry picture.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

She's not happy with me but I wanted to see her udder so she got a little pre kidding shave. Without the winter fuzz I can finally see just how much it's changed.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well she's slowlly starting to lose her mucous plug yay! 6 more days and Ill start checking her ligaments again and paying a little more attention to her.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I say March 30: triplets - all does.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I like that guess lol though I wouldnt entirely mind 1 buck.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She's looking good!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

hope all goes well


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Morning pics. She always looks huge till I take the picture. Not sure if it's my photography skills or my eyes playing tricks on me lol.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

To me she _always_ looks ginormous, no matter what angle you take the picture from! :lolgoat:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> To me she _always_ looks ginormous, no matter what angle you take the picture from! :lolgoat:


She does but she looks even bigger in person or atleast she looks that way to me lol. I measured her for fun a month or so ago and her belly first thing in the morning was if I remeber right around 45" I keep meaning to measure her again to see how much she's grown.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I managed to catch Emma bright & early this morning so I had to see just how big around she is & she's 46.5" pretty big considering she's only 19.5"'s tall lol. Of course some is rumen but it makes me wish Id taken a starting measurement pre pregnancy.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

1 week to go :happygoat:. She's got some clumpy poop today going to go ahead and worm her though I know with several of my past doe's that was a getting close to kidding sign. Backsides swelling up & she's extra grumpy. I keep hoping she'll be one that turns lovey at the end but so far she's not showing any signs of becoming my buddy.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

What are you going to worm her with? Just be careful because some dewormers aren't safe for pregnancy...


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Ivermectrin horse paste its what I always use.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well someone decided to be all weird yesterday so I ended up locking her in the kidding stall after checking her temp & ketones so I could watch her all night. She seems pretty happy in her private stall. We've got lot's of belly rubbing going on today she's literally dragging her belly across the floor( how the straw got on her head lol ).


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Day 141 looking a little hollow this morning.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So exciting!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> So exciting!!


I bit but Im trying not to get to excited knowing her she'll hold off to the very last possible day lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well someones pretty uncomfortable today lots of stretching & a lot of this weird pose.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oooo my bet of April 2 is in the running!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Oooo my bet of April 2 is in the running!


Its very possible! Her ligaments are just starting to soften and she's loosing more mucous plug.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And the wait continues. I swear she knew it was April fools and wanted to mess with me lol. Ligaments are rock hard this morning though they are farther from her tailhead. Udders fuller but not shiny. No whatever she was doing yesterday this morning though she does look skinny so maybe just more kid positioning yesterday. Still doing 2 hour checks and in between I check in on the camera. There is no way Im missing this unless the stinker looses her ligs and delivers in the 50 minuets Ill be gone Tuesday or Wednesday to pick up turkeys from the P.O. (very possible knowing her lol).


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Lstein said:


> Triplets, March 15th!


Jeez, I better not quit my day job. I've been striking out all over with my guesstimates lol!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Lstein said:


> Jeez, I better not quit my day job. I've been striking out all over with my guesstimates lol!


Me too. I picked 3/30. Come on, Babies!!!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I swear she's checking fb & here for delivery dates guesses & holding them in lol. She's pretty miserable today. Gets up walks around rubs on the fence & then paws at her bedding then plops down in a hay pile to eat. Thinking I may go take her for a nice long walk or 2 today.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Gonna go with April 4th twins


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I’m guessing that if she’s ever gonna kid, it’ll be April 7 with twins...


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

April 4th would be good if she holds off till the 7th I may go bonkers though it's earlier than my youngest son's guess he wants them to come on his birthday on the 9th lol.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How’s it going?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Unfortunatelly nothing to interesting to report. Ligaments are soft but still there she's started doing her crunched up position again & looks to have dropped more udders a bit bigger but still not firm. So the wait continues.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

A lot can change in a few hours I'm not giving up lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Amber89 said:


> A lot can change in a few hours I'm not giving up lol


Anythings possible lol. I'm still doing 2 hours checks on her & it does appear that her teats have filled up quite a bit since this morning.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Alright missy you better get moving


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Amber89 said:


> Alright missy you better get moving


Well she didnt get moving so we're on to a new day lol.
If anyone picked today you may have a shot Im having to dig for her ligaments and I have to go to town. So she's got a good hour to pop out babys without me watching. I made sure to tell her at morning check so she can prepare to surprise me with babys worth a shot right ?


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Well I guess in gonna go for Fri am before noon lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well I didn't come home to baby's dang it but she did decide to change her discharge color from white/cream colored to what appears to be amber colored but only a tiny little bit of it














.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh yeah...That's the color of the real goo. I bet she'll go before supper time!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Yay! I thought so but its been a while


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Alright!!!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well not sure if the amber goo meant a thing. She was stretching a bunch this morning and now nothing other than her vulva opening up. Teats are huge today udder full but still not tight. Im not holding my breath that tonights the night.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Someones ligaments have been slowlly going all day and now theres just 1 barely hanging on.So unless she gets them back it looks like babys will finally be in my near future!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well Im 99% certain her ligaments are gone she feels like complete mush to me. Now if she'd just hurry up & pop the baby/baby's out


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

I'll take Saturday early morning, because everyone likes getting up all night to go check and it feels better when there's something to check on, lol.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

ISmellLikeGoats said:


> I'll take Saturday early morning, because everyone likes getting up all night to go check and it feels better when there's something to check on, lol.


Lol ive already been getting up for checks so that wont be anything new.
She's slowlly leaking mucuos and looks to be having some small contractions. She picked a lovely rainy & cold day & even seems to have timed it with our current power outage.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

Exactly, if you're like me, you have to go check in the middle of the night, and it's better to find a baby(ies) than just a fat grouchy doe.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

ISmellLikeGoats said:


> Exactly, if you're like me, you have to go check in the middle of the night, and it's better to find a baby(ies) than just a fat grouchy doe.


I just wake up and check the camera so she has no idea lol I only walk down if it looks like somethings up


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Hurrah! Hopefully today is the day! :happygoat: My last doe to kid is on day 150, but she is still holding up on me...


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

Ah I don't have a camera, barn is too far to catch our wifi, so I stumble out in my PJ's with a flashlight and get crazy looks - it's probably my hair! lol


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Come on girl!!!!! What time zone are you on..,hoping its not already 12 lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> Hurrah! Hopefully today is the day! :happygoat: My last doe to kid is on day 150, but she is still holding up on me...


I hope & I hope your girl has some for you soon


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

ISmellLikeGoats said:


> Ah I don't have a camera, barn is too far to catch our wifi, so I stumble out in my PJ's with a flashlight and get crazy looks - it's probably my hair! lol


Lol I do that in the mornings I try to sneak without the neighbors seeing me


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Amber89 said:


> Come on girl!!!!! What time zone are you on..,hoping its not already 12 lol


You've got an hour & 20 minuets left & she's moving kind of slow on starting into real labor lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How's she doing?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

We've got 1 doe so far! Emma wasnt fully dialated when she started pushing so I gave her calcium gluconate . Then little Miss's leg was back & mom was tired but we got her out. Now we'll see if theres any more


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations!! FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well Im guessing this was also a baby? Feels like a bag of bones. Its still hanging out of her. I bounced her and I think I still feel another in her but its like she's to wrapped up in the doe to bother with pushing it out.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Not a good kidding at this point I just hope she's done after the bag of bones came a beautiful breech red & white doe that was dead on arrival. I knew I should have went in sooner


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

On no! I’m so sorry.  When they’re breech its best to get them out ASAP because their umbilical cord can break and if that happens they will suffocate.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aw man, I'm so sorry  Congrats on the doeling though!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> On no! I'm so sorry.  When they're breech its best to get them out ASAP because their umbilical cord can break and if that happens they will suffocate.


The breech was pulled out pretty much instantlly but she was last in line after her sister and the bone bag & the getting Emma to dialate wait. so I suspect she'd been gone for a while there was about 50 minuets between pulling her sister & seeing Emma trying to push her out


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Aw man, I'm so sorry  Congrats on the doeling though!


Thanks Im super thrilled to have her. Honestlly after Emmas cloudburst I kind of questioned if she'd ever have anything for me.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Awww so little!!!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh congrats and sorry for the loss. What gorgeous little doeling though. 
Well done Emma and you.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She is beautiful! Are you bottle feeding her?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> She is beautiful! Are you bottle feeding her?


I was going to so I could sell Emma. Brought her in the house gave her 2 bottles then Emma looked so sad I took her back guess Ill be stuck with her for a while longer.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Momma & baby girl seem to be doing great this today. Emma is unfortunately back to her wild untouchable self which is a bummer I liked her lovey behaviour last night.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She is so cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Aww


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well babys doing great! She became a bottle baby Monday even with plenty of human visits she seemed to be picking up her moms anti people behaviour. Shes already much friendlier & seems pretty happy bounci g around my living room chasing the kids and dog .


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! You've got a real sweetie! Sorry about the losses but you did great getting through it.


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

Such a doll-baby! Congrats!!

Also, not to sound completely stupid, but what is a "cloudburst"?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Crazy Little Goat said:


> Such a doll-baby! Congrats!!
> 
> Also, not to sound completely stupid, but what is a "cloudburst"?


Thanks. A cloudburst is a false pregnancy ending in a release of fluids but no fetus or placenta.


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Thanks. A cloudburst is a false pregnancy ending in a release of fluids but no fetus or placenta.


Thank you.
I guess I learned something today!


----------

